# Finally Started



## fishingeezer (Mar 18, 2015)

The fishingeezer finally saved enough money to buy the trailer hitch. My next project is the boat trailer from Harbor Freight and I hope to have enough saved up to buy it by June this year. Being on a fixed income of less than 1000 a month sucks but I am making it work little by little. My biggest expense will probably be a 9.9 outboard motor, so guys if you will, keep an eye out for anyone selling one cheap that actually runs. If I save up for 6 months I should have enough to buy one that's less than a thousand. If you see one, let me know. Great site I must say!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats on getting started! We all had to start somewhere.

What is your location? People will generally post you a response for what you are looking for, if they are in your vicinity. (ei....if you are in MN, I wouldn't post about a 9.9 in Texas)

Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## cocopuff (Aug 2, 2015)

Download craigslist on your phone and check it daily I search surrounding areas less than 45 min from me for big ticket items. This is how I found my boat and trolling motor. I've bought several things off craigslist and haven't had a problem yet. The biggest thing is to see how the person treats their stuff, I love showing up to a potential buy and see a nice organized garage. See a bunch of junk laying around in the yard then beware. Just my 2c


----------

